# Beer Light Sensitivity



## Underboss (Jun 1, 2009)

I have beer in secondary fermentation and wanted to know should I keep a towel around it to keep out the light?Should this be donelike with wines or is it not sensitive to light?


----------



## mattsbrewery (Jun 1, 2009)

It's not a bad idea since bright light reacts with hops to create that "skunked" smell/taste. However, if it's not bright light and will only be there for a week or two, you're probably safe. <strike>As for wines, I have no idea. One of the seasoned veterans here should know!
</strike>
Edit:

I mis read "like with wine". So, yes, like with wine, but for different reasons.


----------



## nursejohn (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the post Underboss. I just ordered my first beer kit and had the same question.


----------



## Underboss (Jun 1, 2009)

This is my 4th beer kit. I have only been putting them in the primary for two weeks and then bottling. This worked well for my first two kits of stout but when I did a IPA it didn't clear as well as I would have liked so this time I'm doing a bitter and wanted to see if following the 1,2,3 rule it came out more clear. I don't think I have ever seen anyone talk about the light issue. I just went to secondary fermentation yesterday so I have to get home after work and cover it.


----------



## smurfe (Jun 1, 2009)

As Matt said, the less light the better. Light will cause the "skunky" off flavor in a beer. My wife really teases me when I buy commercial beer because I will pull the carton in front out and always get the one in the rear of the case where it is dark. This is really important if the beer is in a clear or green bottle. I will not even buy a beer that comes in a clear or green bottle.


----------



## mattsbrewery (Jun 1, 2009)

That's kind of funny...In European pilsners, I sort of enjoy the skunk smell, but that may be nostalgic....


----------



## mattsbrewery (Jun 8, 2009)

Underboss said:


> This is my 4th beer kit. I have only been putting them in the primary for two weeks and then bottling. This worked well for my first two kits of stout but when I did a IPA it didn't clear as well as I would have liked so this time I'm doing a bitter and wanted to see if following the 1,2,3 rule it came out more clear. I don't think I have ever seen anyone talk about the light issue. I just went to secondary fermentation yesterday so I have to get home after work and cover it.



I just happen to re-read this post. It's unusual to see a beer actually become "clear" in less than 3 or 4 weeks prior to bottling. I've let beers sit for two months in a carboy to clear and they never did (still tasted great, though!). In my experience, if you bottle cloudy, it'll never get clear. Although, to be fair, I've kegged for the last few years. Same thing though...if it goes in cloudy it'll never quite clear. 

I really want to stress, however, that clarity is not really an issue unless you have picky friends or are entering competitions. I would like to note that filtering is possible with beer as with wine, but seems to be controversial. I've never done it myself, but some claim that too fine of a filter will reduce "body" and "character", others claim it just makes it look good!

I just drink it and enjoy it and think about what I can do to improve the next time...but usually forget by that time...


----------



## paubin (Jun 23, 2009)

Thought I'd put in my 2 cents. Beer + light = bad taste...A couple hours is all it takes. The reason some imports taste a lil' skunky is due to bad shipping. If your having issues with clarity there can be many things going on but if it still tastes good try filtering using a course filter. Speed and sanitation should be your watchwords although ive used a gravity filter that was squeeky clean and the ale was beautiful.(As well as tasty...lol)


Pete


----------



## Underboss (Jun 24, 2009)

I used the 1 2 3 rule and the beer was very clear. I will use this method from now own.


----------



## mattsbrewery (Jun 24, 2009)

Great to hear! I often find our own standards are the most difficult to live up to. Good to know you found a process that works for you!


----------

